

Tell HN: It's time, 2 Twitter apps up for sale on Flippa - bradleyjoyce

I've been going back and forth for a while about whether or not to do this, but it's time. Selling UseQwitter.com and TweetSaver.com on Flippa... no reserve, you bid you buy.. 2x1!<p>http://bit.ly/apps4sale
======
il
You're going to have a hard time selling a site without significant revenue on
Flippa. I would recommend removing the listing until you've tested
monetization strategies(maybe small sponsored links in the emails you send).
If you sell this site only on the promise of revenue potential, you won't get
anywhere near $75K.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
first bid is in at $5,000... reserve is met.. it will sell for whatever the
bids come in at and I'll be happy with it.

